# Win7 64bit Insufficient Permissions



## elbriso (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi.

I am using Windows 7 64bit Home Premium, my account is administrator.
I recently installed 'Lego Harry Potter: Years 1-4' that has the ® and ™ symbols in the folder name. The installation was perfect, no errors etc. But when I run the game, a pop-up appears that says:

Insufficient Permissions
You do not have sufficient permissions to play this game.

I don't understand why this would happen, even when my user account is administrator. I tried running the game as administrator but that didn't work.

So I proceeded to delete those two symbols from the folder name. The good news is that the game did run, but when I try to save the game, it says "Failed to Save" and "Could not find any save data". 

I tried manually adding a saved games folder in AppData/Locals but it didn't work.

Does anyone have any solutions to this? I really want to play this.

Many thanks,
elbriso


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

thats a weird one. 

The game just came out this year, correct?


----------



## dwm260 (Sep 21, 2009)

try to right click and run it as an administrator. Sometimes games and other programs are weird like that.


----------



## elbriso (Jul 5, 2010)

@ i MaRk i
Yeah the game just came out a week or two ago. I don't know why it's having these sorts of problems.

@ dwm260
My user account is already administrator. I also mentioned I tried right-clicking and 'Running as Administrator' but it didn't work.


----------



## dwm260 (Sep 21, 2009)

Did you try Uninstalling completely and then reinstalling. Maybe it there was an error saving the files, but it didn't actually throw an error message.


----------



## elbriso (Jul 5, 2010)

[PROBLEM SOLVED]
The reason it was throwing that error when the folder name had the ® and ™ symbols was because my system locale was set to a non-English language. For anyone else having this problem, just go to Clock, Language and Region in your Control Panel, and change your System Locale to English in the Administrative tab of Region and Language. Keep the two symbols in the folder name and the error will not appear, and the game will let you save.


----------

